# UK NHS support for anxiety? Your comments please!



## Yarnie (Jul 15, 2002)

Hey everyone!I am due to start a university dissertation and have decided to explore the support (or lack of) offered by the National Health Service to sufferes of anxiety. My question is in its early stages and will need clearing up and there may be other factors I need to consider or make more clear, but really I'd like to get a few comments from anyone out there who has something to say...For those of you with anxiety issues/phobias etc, how have you found your experience of doctor/NHS support? If they were not supportive, how did you get the support you required, or are you still trying to? (I won't be using any comments you offer in response to this post for my dissertation, I'm just trying to see if I have a fair argument going).Do you know of any organisations which were set up because of the lack of NHS support? (SA UK and NPS are the main ones I'm aware of on the internet but I still have to research non-internet support).Any comments or information will be gratefully received, and if any non-UK residents have any responses they are more than welcome.Thanks everyone!


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

you might also get some responses on the anxiety forum http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/u...32;DaysPrune=30 tom


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Yarnie, send and email to Mike Mahoney on this he maybe able to help you, he is very knowledgable and has a lot of experience with the NHS.timelineservices###aol.com


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2002)

Regarding your question r/t support.... I have found in general that psychiatrists are not very helpful. After I went through several of those and a few more psychologists I found a social worker who was able to reach me where none of the stuff shirts could. In my opinion, Pat was able to help me because she had experienced what I was going through.She has never been aloof like most of the PHd's or physicians have been.... she came down to me.... to my level.... She gave me her Love and support.....and today..... I am progressing because of her.She cares.All the facts, information, treatments and heresay can't even begin to effect the kind of healing as does human compassion.Regards, Evie


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2002)

P.S. My therapist, Pat, was taught to grow and learn with her clients. I don't know what I would do without her reassurance.


----------



## Yarnie (Jul 15, 2002)

Thanks a lot for your help! I shall try mailing Mike and see what he has to say, and thanks for all the other comments! I agree that compassion does make a big difference...it's not just medical jargon that gets you through it!


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Yarnie, what uni are you studying at?I would second that! Email Mike Mahoney. He;s the man...


----------



## Yarnie (Jul 15, 2002)

I'm studying at Goldsmiths...are you studying nearby too?


----------

